# First smoking charge brought



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Against Michael Barrymore for putting a *** out in the pool.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## my-cats-a-quattro (Apr 22, 2007)

Love it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:roll: ..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

